# Abu 7500 C3 conversion



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got an Abu 7500C3CT that I love. 

I would like to find another. However, the only thing I can find at the moment is a 7500C3 with a level wind - in chrome. 

Can anyone tell me if converting this reel from a level to a non-level is woth my time and money?

Besides the cross bar, is there anything else I will need to worry about with the conversion? 

And how would this converted reel compare to my C3CT? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You can do the "conversion" yourself. No need to buy ANYTHING.

This is not for the faint of heart, it will NOT be pretty, but by the same token it won't cost $300.00.

Remove the left side plate, and with a razor blade, carefully cut the lip off the levelwind cog, that holds it in place. Remove the cog.

Remove the line guide, but leave the worm gear, sleeve, and retainer clip in place. This will serve as the "conversion bar" just fine.

You will need a Dremel tool to cut the top bar off. Make two cuts, one on each side, leaving about 1/8" of the bar nearest the frame intact. This will preserve the screw studs that are already there.

Slightly bevel the edges of the remainders of the top bar, so as not to catch line or cut fingers.

You are DONE! And you have another C3CT that didn't cost an arm OR a leg.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*$300*

Or just send me $300 for one of the four I have.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

That's good stuff, RR.

I might have to try that. 

Just don't know about doing this to a $130 reel.  

I'll be sure to keep your info in mind.

Thanks again.

I was thinking of using the crossbar made by Wheels Reels.

http://wheelsreels.com/crossbars.htm


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's mine again, in case you missed it. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33676

I can understand your reluctance to hack up a $130.00 reel... 

But a pawn shop reel...ANYTIME!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

RR, great thread. I missed it when it was new ... and in my archive search.

I think I'll try and convert that chrome 7500C3. It's got what I'm looking for ... 5.3 gears and bearings. And chrome. 

Gonna add some carbon matrix drag washers and call it a day.

How hard is it to install that crossbar???


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just a screw on each end, nothing to it!

If I had it to do over again, I'd keep my $15.00 in my pocket and just use the existing worm gear and sleeve.

I REALLY like that Wheel's Reels bar, though! It's MUCH nicer looking than that THING I've got...


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Look at this one!*

Hope its not against the rules!


http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=505883


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Seachaser said:


> Hope its not against the rules!
> 
> 
> http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=505883


What the he** is the deal with that thing? I don't need ... or want ... a bic lighter as part of my Abu. 

Don't want to use a dremel, files or anything else in my conversion. 

Just want to keep it simple. 

Simple = Newsjeff.

Thanks for the post, though. Interesting read.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Now thats pretty sweet, I have to admit it.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

And I thought I was McGyver...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeff, bring it on over to me I have some chop saws, grinders, hammer drills and a welder,, I will fix her right up for ya  
and in worst case I can always break out the rubber bands and duck tape


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Just want to keep it simple.
> 
> Simple = Newsjeff.


SIMPLE = SLOSH30/SHA30

Enuf Said!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> SIMPLE = SLOSH30/SHA30
> 
> Enuf Said!!!


yeah!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Actually, I'm waitin' on the 535mag slidy based on it's little brother.

I sure do love that Abu 7500CT, though.

The converson on the 7500C3 can't be that hard. I already have carbon drag washers for one. 

My dear A/C brothers. If the 535mag ain't out by the time our June cobia trip comes around, it's the Abu conversion or the Daiwa.

Most likely a Daiwa 30SHA.


----------

